# CS GO Matchmaking Probleme beim Connecten zum Server



## steffen2891 (17. Juli 2016)

Liebe Community,

ich hoffe, dass mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen kann.

Ich habe momentan das Problem, dass mein PC beim Matchmaking ab und zu nicht auf den Server connected und ich dann natürlich wegen nicht antreten gesperrt werde... 

Es kann sein, ich spiele 3 Matches und beim vierten connected er dann nicht mehr. Das Spiel bleibt im Ladebildschirm hängen. Neustart vom PC oder Game bringen nichts. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung

Das Problem hatte ich unter Windows 7 64 bit auch schon. Dann dacht ich, mach ich mir 10 drauf und formatier sollte der Fehler behoben sein. Keine Besserung....

Netzwerk läuft über eine AVM 7490 und Internet sind 50 Mbit von der Telekomik. An den Ports habe ich nichts geändert

PC läuft absolut stabil, bei Overwatch, Starcraft 2, Dota, Heroes of the Storm.... keine Blue Screens keine Abstürze, keine Temperatur Probleme...

System

Xeon 1231
16 GB Ram
H97 Gaming
GTX 960 
Nvidia Treiber vom 14.7.2016
Windows 10 64 Bit
alle andere Treiber sind aktuell


----------



## claster17 (17. Juli 2016)

Benutzt du zufällig einen Matchmaking Server Picker?


----------



## steffen2891 (17. Juli 2016)

nein kenn ich gar nicht


----------



## steffen2891 (17. Juli 2016)

Error getting chrome HTML image: imageID(7), iIndex(65535)
Telling Steam not to update the app for the next 900 seconds
Connecting to public(146.66.156.214:27065) ...
Server using 'public' lobbies, requiring pw no, lobby id ffffffffffffffff
Connected to 146.66.156.214:27065


----------

